# Definition of "Best Honey"



## sultan (Aug 9, 2014)

I am totally lost when it comes to the term _best honey_? When marketing honey here in Somalia and mostly in the Arab world, people claim that there is something called Best Honey. Honey that exclusively comes from Sidr tree (ziziphus tree) is considered in the Muslim world to be the best honey in the world. It is highly priced, even, as I heard, in the USA. I fell also victim for such claims when I posted here (http://www.somalihoney.com/2012/02/most-expensive-honey-in-world.html) that claim, but I just wonder if there is honey that we can can *best honey* (the medical, flavor and other aspects considered).


----------



## gfbees13 (Sep 25, 2014)

"The best honey is always your own."


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I always thought so too. However, I've had the pleasure to taste orange blossom honey from California and it would take a lot to beat that!


----------



## GregSkip (Aug 1, 2014)

It's the best honey because someone claims it is! 

Well, I proclaim that the Tupelo Honey gathered here in my home area from Tupelo trees to the "Best Honey" because of it's unique quality not to crystallize and it's great flavor! Plus it's magic!!!!!


----------



## Mountain Man (Aug 26, 2013)

I claim that SourWood is the best ive ever tasted and I try to taste it all!


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

Mountain Man said:


> I claim that SourWood is the best ive ever tasted and I try to taste it all!


I'm going to have to agree with you on that one. In my opinion, it doesn't get any better than a great sourwood.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Acacia is my favorite


----------



## mgstei1 (Jan 11, 2014)

Tallow Tree by far!!


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Nothing can touch a good Basswood honey, with its minty highlights. Well, maybe Sumac with its hint of vanilla. Yep, Sumac. But, actually Goldenrod must be the best with its buttery tones, but what about Honeysuckle and its flavor of powdered sugar. 

Oh heck...they're all good, and they're all my favorite. 

Confused in Vermont.


----------



## scituatema (Aug 30, 2014)

The best honey is the honey you like at most I guess.
for my taste , red thyme honey is great.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

I would like to try fireweed honey! that is supposed to be _creme de la creme_ of honeys.


----------



## oliver.karp (Apr 7, 2014)

I have had Sidr honey in Yemen and it was very unique. And even for an American in Yemen- expensive.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

The very best is a blend of buckwheat and alfalfa followed closely by a yellow thistle that blooms in lowlands in north dakota in early September. OBH I do not like but makes wonderful mead.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

e-spice said:


> I'm going to have to agree with you on that one. In my opinion, it doesn't get any better than a great sourwood.


For me Sourwood is up there, but I actually like our poplar a bit better. Had some Eucalyptus that was really good as well. Best is hard to define.


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

I've had Orange Blossom Honey, and it's too syrupy for me, I like my honey thick! I've had Tupelo, and wasn't impressed, I'd heard Tupelo was THE honey. I've had Fireweed honey also, it seemed kind of syrupy too. i'm not a connoisseur, but I do think my honey, and the honey from my area is the BEST HONEY for me.


----------



## sweetas (Apr 16, 2012)

The best honey for an individual is the one they like the best


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Brazilian pepper, it's fragrant and only produced in limited areas!

Want to buy some?


----------



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

black locust is my best so far.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

People are always asking my favorite movie too... there are so many good tasting honey how would you choose? Here are my favorites in no particular order, just what pops in my head:

Tupelo
Sourwood
Thyme
Eucalyptus
Basswood
Black Locust
Mesquite
Acacia (Black Locust is PSEUDO acacia)
Orange Blossom

If I HAD to choose, I'd probably pick sourwood.

Some of it, of course is personal taste, but the qualities I like, are a strong pleasant flavor and a pleasant after taste. I don't even mind a bit of bitterness at the start, but I do mind it at the end. Honey flavor changes over time. There is a start a middle and a finish. They should all be pleasant in their own way. I've tasted some honey I liked at the start and I didn't like the finish. Sourwood has a strong taste with maybe a touch of bitter at the start (coffee does too and I like it...) a nice smooth strong middle and a smooth good aftertaste.


----------



## scituatema (Aug 30, 2014)

Chestnut honey is very bitter and smells great when you pee)


----------



## TWall (May 19, 2010)

I like linden/sweet clover but my fall goldenrod/aster is probably my favorite.

Tom


----------



## djastram (May 1, 2011)

Does anyone want to trade honey? I would love to try Tupelo & Sourwood. I have tried Basswood. I have clover/alfalfa to trade.


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

TWall said:


> I like linden/sweet clover but my fall goldenrod/aster is probably my favorite.
> 
> Tom


I had forgotten about the GR honey. It could be my fav as well. Creamy buttery goodness is what comes to mind.


----------

